# Toy Question: We Vive III



## farside (Oct 27, 2012)

My wife and I are debating getting a couples vibrator called the We Vibe III.

We Vibe 3 | Remote Vibrator | Top Couples Gifts Ideas for Bettersex

It has been featured on a bunch of TV shows and we have heard great things. But its expensive (between 90 and 150 dollars) and I have read a couple of bad reviews. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Terry_CO (Oct 23, 2012)

Haven't tried that. But we tried this:

TROJAN Vibrating Rings - Multi-speed Vibrating Penis Ring - TrojanVibrations.com - TROJAN™ Vibrations - Vibrators, Vibrator Rings and Condoms

She said it was interesting, but she preferred it without the vibrator ring.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

I have it and I love it! It does nothing for my husband... But it makes for intense pleasure on my part! I recommend it.!


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

We have it and have tried it a few times. She really likes it, though there are sometimes some interruptions while you position it and put it back in if it slips out. Doesn't seem to do a whole lot for me, but we'll keep trying it.

We're planning on trying it out in place of our remote controlled bullet in public for the first time tonight. She's going to wear it under clothing, and I'll have the remote.


----------

